# Can't download through Torrents, however It connects



## eggman (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello friends

 I have an wi-fi connection provided by college!! Now when I try to download a file through torrent, the downloading doesn't start at all.I've tried it for many different torrents, each time the result is same!!! like in the pic
*img262.imageshack.us/img262/3783/69904333qd3.th.jpg
However it correctly tells the amount of seeders and leechers, i.e. it connects to net!!! 
What is the problem?? Is it because of http connection??
Please help my, my wifi speed is always 250k*B*ps plus, so I don't want to waste the precious speed by not downloading _things_.


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 31, 2008)

eggman said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I have an wi-fi connection provided by college!! Now when I try to download a file through torrent, the downloading doesn't start at all.I've tried it for many different torrents, each time the result is same!!! like in the pic
> *img262.imageshack.us/img262/3783/69904333qd3.th.jpg
> ...


 
May be torrents are blocked on the college network.  Did u try any proxies ?


----------



## eggman (Aug 31, 2008)

how do I try the proxies in Torrent clients?


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 31, 2008)

eggman said:


> how do I try the proxies in Torrent clients?



What are u using as a torrent client ?


----------



## eggman (Aug 31, 2008)

utorrent


----------



## mad_max (Sep 1, 2008)

Look under tools-options-connection or something similar to that(haven't used utorrent),there should be an option to use proxys...


----------



## debsuvra (Sep 1, 2008)

eggman said:


> utorrent


 
Go to Options>Preferences>Connection to set up the proxy settings in µTorrent.


----------



## choudang (Sep 1, 2008)

hmmmmmm

looks like the same problem that i have faced... 

Before giving you the solution, pl note that this is illegal as this pertaining to security over ride, MODs can delete this post if they want

1. download utorrent(1.8-rc5.upx) or bit-torrent portable. this is the safest way to run torrent without get noticed.
2. I hope that you are surfing net thru proxy server (can be located in internet explorer)
3. put the proxy port (internet explorer proxy port) into listening/incoming port number.

this will allow you to download the torrent, but make sure your proxy is not configured to restrict torrent download..


----------



## eggman (Sep 1, 2008)

I am getting this:

*img510.imageshack.us/img510/2817/s1jd3.th.jpg

after doing this:

*img114.imageshack.us/img114/3359/s2sw0.th.jpg


----------



## debsuvra (Sep 1, 2008)

Check if you are getting the port opened properly.


----------



## ico (Sep 1, 2008)

Try some other ports. May be they've blocked most of the ports and only a few are allowed.

The same thing is in my school and I download torrents using the HTTP port i.e. 80 and this works for me.


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 1, 2008)

Check the torrent service provided by Imageshack.us. It allows you to upload torrent file to their server, downloads the torrent at their own server, gives you the http download link when done. Naturally there are space and bandwidth restrictions


----------



## shashank_re (Sep 1, 2008)

^^Whats the space restriction on imageshack?


----------



## eggman (Sep 1, 2008)

The PORT i used i.e. 8081 is the only one through which the INTERNET works in the wifi network!!!


----------



## devilinearth (Sep 1, 2008)

hi eggman...am also using college wifi connection...am stayin in college hostel...i also faced the same problem as u...
here also its wifi lan....we need proxy to connect....orkut,torrents,messengers r blocked...

so to download torrent...u cant do anytin by configuring the proxy...coz u r already connected ..tht means u have entered the correct connection settings already...

u were not able to download torrent coz the network admin has blocked torrent downloads....nd this was told to me by my network admin...

coz this net connection is for educational purpose only...lol..

so to download torrents...go to imageshack.us...create an account thr...u wil get 5GB space...thr is a feature called *torrent drive* in imageshack...so u can download ur torrent files to ur imageshack account....and after tht...u can dowload the file from imageshack...without any probs...
jus upload the torrent file in ur imageshack account...nd press start download...so tht the file wil be downloaded to ur imageshack account....nd frm imageshack u can download it to ur pc...jus lik u do it to download a mp3...
after downloadin to ur pc....jus delete the file from imageshack...

i hop am clear


----------



## eggman (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello devilinearth

What after I have used the 5GB ???

Btw, I have exactly same problem as you!!!

I tried the Imageshack thing but I got this

*img386.imageshack.us/img386/5549/s1fh5.th.jpg


----------



## choudang (Sep 2, 2008)

its leading to no way out for torrent download.

if you often visit imagesk to download *.*, this also might get blocked by IT (if they are not foolish enough)


----------



## eggman (Sep 2, 2008)

warrior said:


> its leading to no way out for torrent download.


Nahi........Ye nahi ho sakta............Ye sunne se pehle mere kaan kyon nahi phatt gaye!!!!!!!!!!!!  


warrior said:


> if you often visit imagesk to download *.*, this also might get blocked by IT (if they are not foolish enough)


I can usually download any banned extension by using *www.url1.in/ so I can give it a try!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## choudang (Sep 2, 2008)

hmm ... its seems that your network admins are using squid for filtering all the things.. 

anyway, its not all bout the proxy sites, if your port is blocked for torrents/mp3/mpeg etc directly.. you won't to able to download.


----------



## devilinearth (Sep 2, 2008)

u can only download 5gb....after tht u hav to vacate the space in imageshack.....and thr is traffic limit also....i told this method...coz this is the only way to download torrent  in ur college connection....

or do one thin...get  a premium account for imageshack...lol


----------



## eggman (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks to kumarmohit and devilinearth , my problem is solved.......atleast to some extent. I can d/l 10GB/month _things_


----------



## shashank_re (Sep 3, 2008)

^^how? through imageshack?


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 3, 2008)

you can always create multiple accounts


----------



## eggman (Sep 3, 2008)

^^I think they moniter ip address!!! 


shashank_re said:


> ^^how? through imageshack?


Yes, through Imageshack. I am so glad that they have this nice service!!!


----------

